# Murray wildcat head badge



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a 1960 wildcat with no head badge and a fellow caber has some for sale but I'm curious if either if these would fit. I still have the little nubs where the old one was. Also if anyone can tell me how to get the new one on that would be great. Thanks for your time here is a picture of them.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 10, 2014)

The Wildcat didn't come out until 1965. Check your serial #s and you should be able to ID it here> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/115/Decoding-Murray-serial-Numbers#.UtAG3tF3uYE


----------



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2014)

Most Murray made bikes have small rivets, you drive them out from the inside of the head tube. Here are pictures on how to do so if you want to reuse them.

http://musclebikeforums.yuku.com/topic/919/Tech-Headbadge-Removal-made-easy


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 10, 2014)

Alright thanks for the input!


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 13, 2014)

No problem. The problem is, it depends on the year and retail store it was sold through to be able to tell what head badged they used on it. the serial #s tell the story on Murray bikes.


----------

